
Create website with Google - mitul_45
https://sites.google.com/new
======
udkl
I can't help but feel that this is a reactionary move by google against
Facebook Work.

Although they aren't similar products, they both are internal networks and
Google sites can and is used as an internal site/communication tool at some
smaller companies.

On a side note, I don't understand the deal with designers @ Google. They take
the ugly(?) material design to the extreme.

I am not a fan of the Google play music app or the web interface.

sites.google carries on the tradition.

Compare it to the deisgns of say the MS Office 365 products, or with Facebook
both of which I find pleasure in using.

/End personal design taste rant

